# Trying this out



## Tanja (27/3/17)

So after spending almost my entire salary on juice every month I have decided to venture to the dark side and started making my own juice yesterday... they are still standing in the cupboard and I am dying to try them!

Although I doubt this will be fixing my salary problem... I now want all the concentrates!   

I tried 5 different juices...
A fruity one with a recipe from e-juice me up calculator
A nutty one... @KZOR recipe because it's just awesome
A popcorn one that I kinda created myself
A butterscotch caramel cream also from e-juice me up calculator 
And a simple strawberry and cream... 

Can't wait to learn and experiment more!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

Tanja said:


> So after spending almost my entire salary on juice every month I have decided to venture to the dark side and started making my own juice yesterday... they are still standing in the cupboard and I am dying to try them!
> 
> Although I doubt this will be fixing my salary problem... I now want all the concentrates!
> 
> ...


@Tanja ,how are you! I started DIY juicing a couple of years back and it can be fun and rewarding.You can make some nice stuff with a couple of concentrates pretty easily.However the more complex multiple flavor ones take a bit more patience and trial and error as I have been finding out of late. I suspect you are a fan of DIY or Die on YouTube as I am ,and it can be a great source of information and of course the forum members are always happy to help out.The main thing is to have fun.When you get a recipe down it is a wonderful thing and yours forever.Good luck with the mix!


----------



## craigb (27/3/17)

Tanja said:


> So after spending almost my entire salary on juice every month I have decided to venture to the dark side and started making my own juice yesterday... they are still standing in the cupboard and I am dying to try them!
> 
> Although I doubt this will be fixing my salary problem... I now want all the concentrates!
> 
> ...


Join the diy meet. Drop @Bunnypoison a pm to book for the next one.


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

craigb said:


> Join the diy meet. Drop @Bunnypoison a pm to book for the next one.


Thanks... that sounds awesome! I think I might have to collect some more concentrates first!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

kev mac said:


> @Tanja ,how are you! I started DIY juicing a couple of years back and it can be fun and rewarding.You can make some nice stuff with a couple of concentrates pretty easily.However the more complex multiple flavor ones take a bit more patience and trial and error as I have been finding out of late. I suspect you are a fan of DIY or Die on YouTube as I am ,and it can be a great source of information and of course the forum members are always happy to help out.The main thing is to have fun.When you get a recipe down it is a wonderful thing and yours forever.Good luck with the mix!


Ahhhh thanks man!

And no... never actually watched any of it... so flying completely blind here! But I'll make sure I start watching it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (27/3/17)

@Tania 
Maybe my video could assist you for the "how" process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

KZOR said:


> @Tania
> Maybe my video could assist you for the "how" process.



Oh wow! Thank you so much!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/3/17)

Go for it @Tanja
Bring for us one of them to the Vape Meet on Sat 1 Apr and let us try!!
I like the sound of the strawberry cream one.


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

Silver said:


> Go for it @Tanja
> Bring for us one of them to the Vape Meet on Sat 1 Apr and let us try!!
> I like the sound of the strawberry cream one.


I really wish I could make that meet... but unfortunately my daughter is swimming regionals this weekend and on top of that we are going live with a massive regulatory project! 

I will try to pop in... since I work just around the corner from the news café... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/17)

Tanja said:


> I really wish I could make that meet... but unfortunately my daughter is swimming regionals this weekend and on top of that we are going live with a massive regulatory project!
> 
> I will try to pop in... since I work just around the corner from the news café...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Sorry to hear @Tanja 

Try pop in - even if it's for 10 mins just to come say hi. It will be quite a rare 'full gathering' from all parts of the country.


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Tanja
> 
> Try pop in - even if it's for 10 mins just to come say hi. It will be quite a rare 'full gathering' from all parts of the country.


I'll try my best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (27/3/17)

Tanja said:


> Thanks... that sounds awesome! I think I might have to collect some more concentrates first!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi @Tanja , welcome to the mad mixologist world of DIY creations. It would be great if you wanted to join our group as it is in Greenstone Hill ( a throw of a stone away from you). There is absolutely no need for you to buy new concentrates to join in the fun with us. Thanks to some very generous donations from @Richio & @DizZa , we have a great collection of concentrates that you can experiment with & try before buying. Have a look at our thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-meetups-gauteng.t33825/. We post updates after events with lots of photos so you could get an idea of what goes on at the gatherings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hi @Tanja , welcome to the mad mixologist world of DIY creations. It would be great if you wanted to join our group as it is in Greenstone Hill ( a throw of a stone away from you). There is absolutely no need for you to buy new concentrates to join in the fun with us. Thanks to some very generous donations from @Richio & @DizZa , we have a great collection of concentrates that you can experiment with & try before buying. Have a look at our thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-meetups-gauteng.t33825/. We post updates after events with lots of photos so you could get an idea of what goes on at the gatherings.


OK ok... I think you might have me convinced right now... will go and have a look at that link and dates...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

Tanja said:


> I really wish I could make that meet... but unfortunately my daughter is swimming regionals this weekend and on top of that we are going live with a massive regulatory project!
> 
> I will try to pop in... since I work just around the corner from the news café...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Good luck to your girl at her meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (27/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Good luck to your girl at her meet!


Awwww... thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

